# What is syncMLsvc.apk?



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

What is this apk used for? I have been running BlackIce for awhile now and just started getting a wakelock related to this today. Renamed it with .bak and I haven't had a problem since. I tried googling around and was not able to find any definite info other than it is safe to freeze.

Just curious so if anyone has any info then that would be great!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Sync M.L. Service...
I couldn't find any info either.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SyncML
This describes what generic "SyncML" is.

But you never ask...and generally help.

So I figured I might as well try.
And provide you a bump


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

isn't it the samsung software sync, like ota.?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

So, I went and decompiled the apk for it to be sure my answer was accurate. It's basically a proprietary service stuck on the device for Verizon by Samsung. If we had a normal Sammy phone, it would interact with their calendar, email, etc to synchronize them to whatever sync options they have.

On the Nexus, I would gather it could interact with any Verizon stuff you have on your device, such has the myvzw app and vzwbackup, and such. It's a rather generic piece of software...it even has crap in it made for other carriers like boost mobile and also iphone sync service stuff (which not sure how that works out as iphones don't run java).

Normally it's included in the binaries google puts on their site for compiling. Some ROMs leave it out, such as Cyanogen.


----------



## arkfirefighter (Dec 22, 2011)

LSU lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

arkfirefighter said:


> LSU lol


okay....


----------

